# Salomon F20....Anyone have them?



## oak (Nov 12, 2009)

Does anyone one have the Salomon f20 boots? How do you like them?
Hows Salomons fit?

Thanks


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have them and love them. I have a very narrow heel and the Salomon F series are the only boots I've found that fit right. They have a very secure heel pocket.

They run small for snowboard boots. I generally wear a 10.5 shoe and have 9.5 F20s. I figured they'd pack out a little and be perfect. They haven't packed out at all with almost 20 full days in them. I don't think they're going to at this point. I wish I had gotten 10s. They're also nice because they're very low volume. If you're borderline having to get a wide board, you can probably ride a regular board with F20s.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I ride F20s as well. So far, I think they're a great boot. As noted, the boots don't pack out too much and I found that the toe box is a little narrow.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Salomons run true to size. Measure your foot in CM and that is what size you need. The toe box on normal salomons are a bit narrow so, as always, it is a good idea to try them on.


----------



## jay777 (Dec 20, 2009)

After looking at, and trying on a ton of different boots, I went with the F20s.


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2009)

I ordered a pair. $57 shipped for 09's. cant beat that!

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jay777 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thats a good deal. 
Mind sharing where you got them?


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2009)

I got them on dogfunk.
I cant seem to find them anymore, they must have sold out.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Backcountry outlet had the white F20's for $57 for a few days but today they went up to $160.


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2009)

Ya, they were the white ones. "f20 select"
I hope they fit. If not dogfunk has a badass return policy.


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

How are the f20's in terms of stiffness? I have the malamutes now and they are very very responsive, but I could use a little more forgiveness when I go in to the park. I love stiff boots.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The F20s are pretty damn stiff.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

The F20s are stiff, but not as stiff as the malamutes.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Having owned the original F boot and F22's, I can say that Salomon has it dialed with their boots. F20 is a pretty good do-it-all boot imo. Definitely soft enough to play around in, but still stiff enough to ride everywhere. Even my F22's did whatever I wanted, especially after breaking in/down over the course of a couple seasons.


----------

